# Goliath Vital Statistics



## Ranes (Oct 7, 2004)

Because Races of Stone contains none...



Base Height _ Height Mod __ Base Wt __ Wt Mod



​Goliath, male/female _____ 6' 4' _______ 2d10 ______ 220 lbs __ x (2d8) lbs 





Adulthood Brb/Rog/Sor __ Ftr/Pal/Rgr __ Clr/Drd/Mnk/Wiz
14 years ____+1d4 ______ +1d6 _________ +2d6

Middle Age __ Old __ Venerable __ Maximum
33 _________ 50 _____ 65 _____ +2d8 years

Opinions welcome.

Edit: Okay, I shouldn't have rushed these without having read the feral gargun. Having now done so, I've edited them, taking Ferret's suggestion (see below) into account (but changing it a bit). I've gone a little easier on goliath old timers but they still age faster than feral garguns. My reasoning is that, though both races are described as nomadic, only goliaths are described as practising forced exile and goliaths are also more competitive. These factors could have a negative impact on life expectancy.

Opinions still welcome.


----------



## Laman Stahros (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks good, consider it <SNATCHED>.


----------



## ohGr (Oct 7, 2004)

I just used the height/weight/age charts given for the feral garguns; their described as an offshoot of the goliath race anyway...


----------



## Ranes (Oct 7, 2004)

*D'oh...*

I haven't finished reading the book thoroughly. I derived my figures from the goliaths' description and a comparison with the standard race tables in the PH. But I don't see the height/weight/age charts for the feral gargun. Where did you find these, ohGr?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 7, 2004)

wrong ifo. please ignore.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 7, 2004)

That makes the tallest goliath over 8 foot tall! (I think.... 72+8+20=100, then 100/12 = 8 with 4 r)

Which makes them large! I know their meant to be close but what about 6'8 +2d6?


----------



## Ranes (Oct 7, 2004)

The goliath description, in Races of Stone, says 'most' goliaths stand 'between seven and eight feet tall'. I took that to mean that some exceptions could be a little taller or shorter. Perhaps the text should have read 'are never more than eight feet tall'. Had it done so, I would have chosen a different base height or height modifier die.

I figured that exceptions would be very rare and so marginal that their stepping on the toes of the smaller Large creatures (ho, ho) would not be an issue. As always, YMMV.

Edit: Sorry. I missed your suggestion (2d6). It might be sensible to keep them under eight feet and the radar of rules lawyers, so yeah.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 7, 2004)

Good point, It isn't that bad, I've read them from the Wizards site and it fits. I was think to strictly about the rules, rather then loosely.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 7, 2004)

Double post. Whoops


----------

